# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pula, nedjelja 28.1. u 10 sati!

## BusyBee

U Mercatoru... prvi ovogodisnji sastanak istarskih Roda.  :Smile:

----------


## litala

ajmo, ustajanje  :D 

vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

dobar provod, cure i decki!  :D

----------


## Danci_Krmed

bog

evo čitam to prvi put dva tjedna nakon što se održalo, komp mi je imao virozu pa nikako otvoriti stranicu...

može neki sažetak, ča je bilo, ča su planovi za 2007??

tnx!

----------

